# Futuremark 3DMark (2013) v2.0.1979 question



## MrGenius (Apr 16, 2016)

Ok, so today I download and install this latest version of 3DMark Basic Edition. Wasn't expecting much. But apparently got much less?! Like nothing, nada, zip, zilch, jack squat. Cool new look and that's it. Nothing more. Everything's labeled "Not available" or "Advanced Edition only". You pay to play now!!! Or no benchmarks for you!!! Wait. What? Why? For real? You're shitting me right? What's up with that? It's a little late for April Fools...ain't it? Thinking I must be trippin', I've been trying to figure this out for a few hours now. Searching here and there, googling this and that, getting absolutely nowhere. Is this the way it's supposed to be now? Does this thing work for anybody not paying for it any more? Is that the point I'm missing? Am I doing something else wrong besides not clicking "BUY" or pulling an upgrade key out of my ass? Or am I just stuck in the Twilight Zone again? What's the deal? I give up.


----------



## MrGenius (Apr 16, 2016)

Bump


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 16, 2016)

I bought it a while ago on steam with a big discount, wait for that and buy it then.

Or: http://store.steampowered.com/app/223850/ demo.


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 16, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> I bought it a while ago on steam with a big discount, wait for that and buy it then.
> 
> Or: http://store.steampowered.com/app/223850/ demo.



I own the steam version too, but srsly it suxx xxxxx bcs it doesn't work for like 75% of all it's users even with the new update it still didn't work for me on Widnows 10 Pro so I downloaded it here from TPU and installed it and it automaticly picked up my serial from steam even it's not installed in the same location and it works wonderfully


----------



## MrGenius (Apr 16, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Or: http://store.steampowered.com/app/223850/ demo.


I did this for now. And got the results I expected to get from the version I installed yesterday. It appears to be a working v2.0.1979 Basic Edition, with all the promised improvements. So if that's what you want, I guess that's the only way to get it now...for free. Or if all you want is a totally non-functional piece of shit promo for it download it from TPU. Why you would is beyond me. But apparently somebody thinks it's a good idea. WTF ever.

EDIT: Oops. I lied. There's no Ice Storm Unlimited. Just Ice Storm Extreme.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 16, 2016)

I use the firstrike steam demo ,it lets you use all the test, jyst not at all difficulties,and options are missing.but i ran it with 2x gtx970's,and didnt max out the ones available...so i suppose it serves its purpose.


----------



## MrGenius (Apr 19, 2016)

I tried downloading the latest version(v2.0.2067) today, twice. Both times I ended up with a 2.16GB compressed (zipped) folder that was "empty"? Man...I just can't win.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 19, 2016)

hld on, ill dl it, and see if it comes up good or Empty.

thats the same as the Steam version(judging from the pics), just install it through steam, they are both free. with what i would assume is the same functionality.

i used 7Zip and it dl'ed and unzipped fine. from the US server


----------



## MrGenius (Apr 20, 2016)

Tried a couple different servers. Tried a couple different computers. Tried 7zip. Nothing, nothing, nothing. Same thing every time. I'm in The Twilight Zone again. Lots of oddity going on here. Leaving this alone lest I make things worse for myself.

Sorry to bother you guys with it.

I'd also kinda like to know how/why my screen name shows up at the bottom of the page as an actively viewing user/member now when I'm not logged in(regardless of what device I'm currently using too). It's like I can't log out. But I can...supposedly(stay logged in not checked). As another WTF is going on example. But I dare not ask.


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 20, 2016)

MrGenius said:


> Tried a couple different servers. Tried a couple different computers. Tried 7zip. Nothing, nothing, nothing. Same thing every time. I'm in The Twilight Zone again. Lots of oddity going on here. Leaving this alone lest I make things worse for myself.
> 
> Sorry to bother you guys with it.
> 
> I'd also kinda like to know how/why my screen name shows up at the bottom of the page as an actively viewing user/member now when I'm not logged in(regardless of what device I'm currently using too). It's like I can't log out. But I can...supposedly(stay logged in not checked). As another WTF is going on example. But I dare not ask.[/QUOTDid you buy



Did you own 3dMark 2013 before?


----------



## MrGenius (Apr 20, 2016)

Not that I'm aware of. But I've installed several previous versions of free Basic Edition. I tried uninstalling the older version first before installing the version in the OP. Made no difference. But the Steam version installs and works perfectly.

This thread was probably a mistake though. I believe I've angered the gods again. I'd really feel better to call the case closed at this point. Like I said, I don't want to make things worse. The Steam version works. And that's just fine. I'd like that to stay as is. So I better just shut my mouth before they take that away from me too. And no, I'm not kidding...unfortunately.


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 20, 2016)

MrGenius said:


> Not that I'm aware of. But I've installed several previous versions of free Basic Edition. I tried uninstalling the older version first before installing the version in the OP. Made no difference. But the Steam version installs and works perfectly.


so if it works in Steam then your all good?


----------



## MrGenius (Apr 20, 2016)

Yes...ALL GOOD! See...no more complaining. I'm a good boy. Sorry I said negative things. My bad. Lesson learned. Won't do that again...I promise.


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 21, 2016)

Downloading now, just because I am curious.
Edit: it comes up as blank to me too, something about blocked for security because it came from another computer.


----------



## MrGenius (Apr 23, 2016)

In that case it _should _be as simple as unblocking it. But it doesn't appear to be. Since I'd already tried that. And it didn't work. I even tried downloading it again today and unblocking it again, thinking the issue in regards to the empty folder bit was only temporary(as discussed in your thread). Surprise surprise...no dice once more. So apparently not. Again, WTF ever. Workaround available. Yadda yadda yadda. Thanks for wasting copious amounts of my precious time. Not you if you're wondering what I mean by that. Whoever it is that can't get their head out of their ass and fix this fucking download so it functions correctly and stops causing all the headaches for us. Jesus fucking Christ. The dipshits at Steam seem to be able to handle it. How hard can it fucking be? IT'S NOT WORKING. PLEASE FIX IT OR TAKE IT DOWN. THANKS!!!

At least I don't appear to have been infected with anything as a result of all this senselessness.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 23, 2016)

MrGenius said:


> Yes...ALL GOOD! See...no more complaining. I'm a good boy. Sorry I said negative things. My bad. Lesson learned. Won't do that again...I promise.



did You REALLY wait till just now to try the steam version?


----------



## MrGenius (Apr 23, 2016)

Oh hell no. I really did do that as soon as it was first suggested. And in the mean time since it updated itself to the latest version even. Wish I'd have done it sooner and skipped all this BS. That's what I get for trusting TPU downloads. Which I actually still do. Since this is the only instance out of countless downloads where I've had any issues at all.

And yes, I broke my promise. So what? It ain't the first time. Probably won't be the last. Let me have it if you must. I am kidding this time though.


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 23, 2016)

My winrar gave me an error for the latest version of 3DMark some days ago, so I went to Guru3d to download it and it worked from there could unpack it.


----------



## MrGenius (Apr 26, 2016)

Noticed there was a new 3rd US(US-3) server up today. Tried that one and it finally worked...

NOT!!!

The folder *wasn't* empty at least this time. But I'm right back to the same issue with the previous version. Totally non-functional POS promo. See posts #1 and #5. Come on TPU. Get your friggen act together already for crying out loud. You're starting to look really bad here. Don't you think?

I'd pondered trying guru. Guess I'll be jumping ship and doing that now. Why? Because I can. Mostly because I've never had to revert to a Steam demo for a free 3DMark product(all of which I've been using for well over a decade without issues, like every one there is). And I see no reason to be satisfied with that option now. That and having a bunch of shit that doesn't need to be running in the background while benching is slightly counter-intuitive. Why not open a couple web browsers and defrag my disks while I'm at it?

EDIT: Same story from Guru. So SCREW YOU TOO 3DMARK!!! What's the story with this bullshit all the sudden? Advertising one thing and giving me another? I oughta sue your asses.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 26, 2016)

LOLOLOL. Works fine for me, so I'd hazard a guess that its something on your system causing the problems since another user (jboydgolfer) posted that it worked for them too. Maybe put your head together with the other user here (puma99dk|) who has problems, see if you can find the commonality.


----------



## AsRock (Apr 26, 2016)

I just use the demo to see if shits working ok ( DX ), other wise i think the program pretty pointless anyways.


----------



## MrGenius (Apr 26, 2016)

I don't know what or why. But it's definitely not just 2 of us. I just tried installing it on my Vista PC and it does appear to work on that one. It even suggested the Ice Storm Unlimited benchmark for it on the opening page(onboard graphics currently). But even though that's only showed up with one Basic Edition version yet, I tried running it and got an immediate error and it refuses to run it. "Workload produced no results" score 0. What workload? Damn thing won't even run for a second. But Ice Storm Unlimited still does not even show up on the benchmarks page with that install either(or any other so far, including the Steam demo). So that's false advertising there period. So far as I know Ice Storm Unlimited does not actually exist. But of course you're going to tell me that works fine for you too...right?

So, if it's not some stupid Windows 10 thing, then I don't know what it is. Because that's pretty much the only relevant difference between the 2 PCs I've installed it on.

EDIT: The problem, as it turns out, with my Vista PC is lack of appropriate screen resolution to run the test. 1600x1200 don't cut it.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 26, 2016)

Yeah, it works fine for me, but I have several fully paid-for "Advanced Version" copies (used in nearly every review I've ever done here, so I have access to both W1zzard's copy and my own personal copies). So I can only talk about paid-for versions, since the registration info is left behind.

What I'm talking about working, though, is the downloads from our servers here on TPU. You mentioned you had issues unpacking, both from here and from Guru3D, and since we downloaded from the same sources, and mine works but yours does not, I suggest looking for the problem elsewhere in your system.

AFAIK, you only get to run 1 test on the free version.

I do test in Windows 10 exclusively these days. Posted both a motherboard and memory review in the past two weeks, respectively. I'm sorry that that doesn't really help you any, but I can say that I've installed both times for those reviews on a fresh install, and just because of this thread I downloaded and installed both the .1979 and the more recent version.


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 26, 2016)

cadaveca said:


> LOLOLOL. Works fine for me, so I'd hazard a guess that its something on your system causing the problems since another user (jboydgolfer) posted that it worked for them too. Maybe put your head together with the other user here (puma99dk|) who has problems, see if you can find the commonality.



with the new 2067 I got no issues just downloaded it from the DE server here on TPU I can unpack it with WinRAR 5.10 beta 1 64bit (yeh ik it needs to be updated just haven't got around to do it )


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 26, 2016)

puma99dk| said:


> with the new 2067 I got no issues just downloaded it from the DE server here on TPU I can unpack it with WinRAR 5.10 beta 1 64bit (yeh ik it needs to be updated just haven't got around to do it )


I just use the default unzip tool that Win10 offers (right-click, extract all). I no longer test using WinRAR, so I have no need to install it... yet. 

Thanks for confirming no problems with the downloads though.


----------



## MrGenius (Apr 26, 2016)

Just to clarify. I'm not having the issue with extracting files anymore. That's working just fine now regardless of which site I download the latest version from. Well at least from certain servers/mirrors(I haven't tested them all). The issue now is the last 2 versions, v2.0.1979 & v2.0.2067, do not work on my Windows 10 PC. Whereas the all versions before those do work on it. What's odd, and only adds to my confusion is, the Steam demo does(same versions). Except for the MIA Ice Storm Unlimited benchmark. Which is MIA on every version(Steam demo included), on all computers I've installed it on.

I've just been barking up the wrong tree this whole time here...apparently. The problem is obviously apparently Futuremark's. And they aren't fixing it. So I suppose I need to tell them about it. It's just been hard for me to believe that they'd be the ones who've screwed things up so badly. Based on their previous track record of perfection in these regards. As I said I've never had a problem with any previous 3DMark product, or even with the earlier versions of this one. They took something that was working and broke it. It seems to be no longer compatible with Windows 10 except in the Steam Demo form. The last 2 versions of the Basic Edition that is. That and there's advertised portions of it missing from it in all forms I've installed. I'm not ruling out the possibility that my Windows 10 Pro install isn't broken somehow, or that some other thing I have running or installed on it isn't causing the problem. Nor am I calling puma99k a liar. I'm just calling it as I see it.

BTW, I wasn't aware of the 1 test thing. That must be a recent change too. Because that's never been the case before. Now I'm off to confirm if that's true or false.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 26, 2016)

I mean 1 test, in that you could only run 1 of the tests. But again, I have paid-for versions, so I might be off-base on that.


----------



## MrGenius (Apr 26, 2016)

Oh ok. Well I actually don't know if that's the case or not either. It doesn't seem to be. With the Steam demo version at least. I get 0 tests on my Windows 10 PC with the non Steam demo versions. And to be honest I've been so frustrated with this whole conundrum I haven't even tried running any of them besides Ice Storm Extreme yet(since that's new in the last 2 versions of Basic Edition). The Steam demo shows that I have Ice Storm, Ice Storm Extreme, Cloud Gate, Sky Diver, and Fire Strike(no Extreme or Ultra) available. Now I'm going to run the rest and see if they work. They'd better, or Futuremark's going to be hearing about that too. Since they've always been available and all worked before(in previous versions other than the last 2). Barring Ice Storm Extreme(which they've just made available in the last 2 versions).


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 26, 2016)

TBH, I don't like the new 3DMark. It's a pain in my ass to have to run all the tests individually for reviews.

Make sure you have all the tested installed properly (you need to check the library page in STEAM) so that it looks like this:







Seems now that UL bought Futuremark, all the tests are DLC.


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 26, 2016)

cadaveca said:


> TBH, I don't like the new 3DMark. It's a pain in my ass to have to run all the tests individually for reviews.
> 
> Make sure you have all the tested installed properly (you need to check the library page in STEAM) so that it looks like this:
> 
> ...



Mine haven't worked properly on steam for awhile so that's why I downloaded it and installed it manually and it just works


----------



## FM_Jarnis (Apr 26, 2016)

cadaveca said:


> TBH, I don't like the new 3DMark. It's a pain in my ass to have to run all the tests individually for reviews.



Why would you run all the tests? Vast majority of them are pointless for any modern hardware. Any specific system, at most two *maybe* three of the tests are in any way relevant. Which exact tests are best for the use case depends on the hardware, but in just about any case you would want to pick and choose what to run.

If you are doing reviews and are a press user, contact press@futuremark.com for pro edition - you can script it via command line to do exactly what you want.



> Make sure you have all the tested installed properly (you need to check the library page in STEAM) so that it looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



UL has nothing to do with this.

3DMark getting bigger does. Time Spy is going to add quite a bit to the install size because shiny DX12 next gen. If we didn't split the benchmark into separate bits, next complaint would be "why do I need to install this extra 2GB+ when I don't even have Windows 10?"

Basic Edition will unfortunately be one big blob still, but even there you can limit the disk use after install if you are sure you don't need certain tests by just deleting the relevant DLC file after unzipping but before install.



MrGenius said:


> Oh ok. Well I actually don't know if that's the case or not either. It doesn't seem to be. With the Steam demo version at least. I get 0 tests on my Windows 10 PC with the non Steam demo versions. And to be honest I've been so frustrated with this whole conundrum I haven't even tried running any of them besides Ice Storm Extreme yet(since that's new in the last 2 versions of Basic Edition). The Steam demo shows that I have Ice Storm, Ice Storm Extreme, Cloud Gate, Sky Diver, and Fire Strike(no Extreme or Ultra) available. Now I'm going to run the rest and see if they work. They'd better, or Futuremark's going to be hearing about that too. Since they've always been available and all worked before(in previous versions other than the last 2). Barring Ice Storm Extreme(which they've just made available in the last 2 versions).



As for your install woes, here is the same thing I replied to you in our support forum (which is the right place in case of problems);

Ice Storm Unlimited is still there - it is just under "Ice Storm" as a variant (click that test and you can choose either normal or unlimited).

As for standalone issue you describe, this can happen if the installer fails to install the individual tests. I do not know why it would have happened on your PC, but few theories;

1. To properly install 3DMark, you must unzip the whole zip file into a folder first (extract all..). If you just double click the zip file, then double click the installer, the installer cannot see the DLC files that contain the test data and what you describe can happen. Edit: Also early issues sounded like a corrupt download or perhaps corrupt file at the site you were trying to download from (empty inside zip).

or...

2. You have unzipped everything and then right clicked on the 3dmark-setup.exe and chose "run as administrator". This is a bad idea because it triggers the install as built-in Administrator user, which is a bit oddball user. This is a fine user for running individual programs under admin rights, but running an installer this way can break things. In the case of 3DMark, default folder for DLC tests is under ProgramData. Whenever any user installs here, the files are available for all users. EXCEPT if Administrator (special user) installs - then no other user can write to that folder and that prevents 3DMark from working. You can choose to install the tests to some other place than the default path (installer allows you to specify that), or you can just not use the Administrator user (you should not, in general, use that user for installation in Windows or strange things can happen).

or...

3. Something else happened that caused the final step of installation - installing the DLC files that contain the tests - to fail. To figure out what went wrong, I'd need the log files of the installer. Once install completes, they are the newest files in the TEMP folder (you can see this folder by typing %TEMP% in window search box). If possible, email those logs to info@futuremark.com and mention this thread and I'll investigate what the logs tell about the failed install.

Edit: Also if you have Advanced Edition key, you can always activate that on Steam and get the full Advanced Edition unlocked there. Sadly if you already downloaded demo, you have to re-download the whole thing if you activate Advanced. No way to avoid that because Steam does not allow DLCs in demos, so the demo is one big blob with the tests available in it, while with Advanced Edition you can install/uninstall individual tests as required.

Also if anyone has problems with Steam version not installing the DLCs, ensure that your steam client isn't waiting for some later time for doing the install you requested. Also in case of some users, the steam client may be bit broken and outright refuse to install DLCs even if they are in your account and you try ton install. We've complained to Steam about this but currently only workaround to that which we know is to.... uuh.. reinstall Steam client. And yes, you should really move the steamapps folder to somewhere else before doing it so you dont have to reinstall EVERYTHING you have installed under Steam. And I seriously wish there were an easier solution to that, but so far no reply from Steam on the issue. Luckily it appears to be rare.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 26, 2016)

FM_Jarnis said:


> Why would you run all the tests? Vast majority of them are pointless for any modern hardware. Any specific system, at most two *maybe* three of the tests are in any way relevant. Which exact tests are best for the use case depends on the hardware, but in just about any case you would want to pick and choose what to run.
> 
> If you are doing reviews and are a press user, contact press@futuremark.com for pro edition - you can script it via command line to do exactly what you want.



We have a press key (my review are on the front page here); I like to keep my results within my personal ORB profile, however.

Tests show differences in motherboard BIOS tuning and memory testing for me, so I run them all. I do not automate tests since the end user does not have that option. I want to see exactly what they see.

I would like to see the option to run the same four tests we had before possible; Firestrike, Ice Storm, Sky Diver and Cloud Gate; one click and one screen with all results was very nice.


----------



## FM_Jarnis (Apr 26, 2016)

cadaveca said:


> We have a press key (my review are on the front page here); I like to keep my results within my personal ORB profile, however.
> 
> Tests show differences in motherboard BIOS tuning and memory testing for me, so I run them all. I do not automate tests since the end user does not have that option. I want to see exactly what they see.
> 
> I would like to see the option to run the same four tests we had before possible; Firestrike, Ice Storm, Sky Diver and Cloud Gate; one click and one screen with all results was very nice.



Sorry, no promises, but I'll pass on the feedback.

I'm fairly sure a big "run all the tests" won't happen, but I guess in theory there could be a feature to use tickboxes as to which tests to run and then one button to trigger selected tests running in a batch. Could be useful - but not my call, and not completely trivial to add.


----------



## FM_Jarnis (Apr 26, 2016)

Solved the installation issue above - looks like if the installer files are under a path that has a space somewhere in the filename, the installer for the tests fails.

Our bad. Will be fixed in future update. In the meanwhile... fix is to ensure that the folder where you unzip the installer files is not in a path that has any spaces in any directory names...


----------



## MrGenius (Apr 26, 2016)

Confirmed. Problem solved. Thanks again for your help. And my sincerest apologies for all the bad mouthing. Next time I'll ask you guys(Futuremark support) first. Well...hopefully there'll be no "next time". But nobody's perfect. 

Oh...and as an example of what the cause of the problem was specifically, in case it's hard to visualize.

C:\Users\Mr. Genius\Downloads\[Guru3D.com]-3DMark-v2\

The space in my user name = no good

I fixed it by creating a new folder in C:\ labeled C:\3DM\. Then copied the folder containing the installer, [Guru3D.com]-3DMark-v2, from Downloads to C:\3DM\. Uninstalled then reinstalled the program from the installer located in C:\3DM\[Guru3D.com]-3DMark-v2\. Problem solved!

EDIT: I went ahead and deleted the C:\3DM\ folder after the successful install. Since it no longer served any useful purpose.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 16, 2016)

MrGenius said:


> Tried a couple different servers. Tried a couple different computers. Tried 7zip. Nothing, nothing, nothing. Same thing every time. I'm in The Twilight Zone again. Lots of oddity going on here. Leaving this alone lest I make things worse for myself.
> 
> Sorry to bother you guys with it.
> 
> I'd also kinda like to know how/why my screen name shows up at the bottom of the page as an actively viewing user/member now when I'm not logged in(regardless of what device I'm currently using too). It's like I can't log out. But I can...supposedly(stay logged in not checked). As another WTF is going on example. But I dare not ask.




 Did you happen to do a memory swap prior to these issue's?


----------



## MrGenius (May 16, 2016)

No. It really was as simple as the installer being incompatible with the space I put in my user name. Mr.Genius, as opposed to Mr. Genius, would have worked fine. On the issue with my screen name showing up when I'm not logged in to this site, it probably has to do with cookies. Or some dumb shit. And I don't really care that much about it. In fact I don't care at all. I just don't remember it doing that until the recent site revamp. Which isn't even noticeable besides that weirdness(oh... and the edit time limit BS). I would have never noticed the supposed change on my PCs if it hadn't been mentioned(until I went to edit an old post). However it's all fucked up on my mobile device now(cell/smart phone). It's done almost nothing but got worse and worse there. It was great about a year ago. I used to be able to switch to the non-mobile/desktop version(like I do with every other site, because mobile site versions ALL SUCK BALLS). Which worked 100% perfectly. Then that got changed making it almost entirely unusable. Then changed again recently making it somewhat usable again. But just barely(still can't choose the desktop version of this site...total BS). Why can't things EVER change for the better? If it ain't broke DON'T FIX IT!!! How hard is that?


----------

